# Children before marriage



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Sorry if this has been covered before only i cant seem to find an answer and hoping someone may be able to help.

Me and my family are planning to relocate to dubai next year and although me and my husband have been married 2yrs our children (together!) are school age so born pre marriage. Is this going to be a problem at all?

I understand children before marriage is illegal in UAE and I'm concerned it may be an issue with visa's - as marriage and birth certificates are submitted together and the gap between our childrens birth and our marriage is quite large so pretty obvious!

Also for school applications you need to show birth certificates - on which is my maiden name - so again a give away!

has anyone had any experience of this issue at all? Or is it not an issue?

Many thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's not an issue.

It's only a problem if you fall pregnant in the UAE and you're unmarried, and even then, you're unlikely to get arrested until you've actually given birth so you've got plenty of time to get out.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> It's not an issue.
> 
> It's only a problem if you fall pregnant in the UAE and you're unmarried, and even then, you're unlikely to get arrested until you've actually given birth so you've got plenty of time to get out.


............or get married!!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure if you'd have any issues getting a birth certificate at a Dubai hospital if your marriage certificate is only 7 months old or not. Best giving birth outside of the UAE to be safe I'd reckon!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Not sure if you'd have any issues getting a birth certificate at a Dubai hospital if your marriage certificate is only 7 months old or not. Best giving birth outside of the UAE to be safe I'd reckon!


All they want to see is a marriage certificate. A couple I know who live in Dubai left to get married in their home country - wanted family present - while she was 3/4 months pregnant, she delivered in Dubai and there were no problems. I don't think they care if you got married a week before you give birth, as long as there is a marriage certificate.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess it depends if you want to take the risk or not, I wouldn't, I tend to find that anyone here that is in a position to screw you will exercise that option just because they can.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Welsh_lady said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered before only i cant seem to find an answer and hoping someone may be able to help.
> 
> ...


Is your husband's name on the birth certificates?? As for your name on the birth certificate, many women keep their maiden name when they get married.

As long as you can connect the dots, you won't have any problems.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I guess it depends if you want to take the risk or not, I wouldn't, I tend to find that anyone here that is in a position to screw you will exercise that option just because they can.


It all depends on the hospital and who you meet there. I have a colleague who had a quick wedding just before the she gave birth and had absolutely no issues. I also have 2 colleagues who were married for ages and the hospital checked to make sure that they were married when the child was conceived.

Agree with you - better to be safe than sorry, especially as there is no consistency as to how they apply the law here.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

As long as you're married as of now, the authorities won't care whether you were married when your children were born.

Why it's still important to be married (other than the legal implications) is that if you aren't married, you can't sponsor your wife/husband to join you in Dubai, nor can you sponsor your children, and without the residency visa they can't enrol in any school in Dubai.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I guess it depends if you want to take the risk or not, I wouldn't, I tend to find that anyone here that is in a position to screw you will exercise that option just because they can.


Not everyone

Some people are kind and know that "he who is without sin should cast the first stone:

Others, from some countries, are extremely judgmental and would want to make any woman without all documents in order, suffer . The fact that a mother and new born are imprisoned in some cases is scary enough to show how hard hearted people can be.

Funnily some of the most judgmental people are those with skeletons in their own closets


----------

